# Aloe Vera Juice - is adding a little effective?



## Stephd31 (Jul 28, 2020)

Good morning!

I spent several months working on a soap formula that was low cost but still good.  For instance, I stopped using jojoba oil in my soap.  However, I still think my recipe could be improved.  I've been reading a lot about Aloe Vera Juice, and I want to experiment with it, but replacing water with aloe would make my costs soar.  Does replacing a small percentage of water with AVJ have any benefits?  If not, I think I'm barking up the wrong tree.

Thank you for any input you have to offer!
Stephanie


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 28, 2020)

I Think you really need to replace all your water with the aloe. Where did you price the aloe? A gallon at walmart is only around $6


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with Obsidian. Are you looking to save money on your whole recipe? If so you can post your recipe and we can give you a better idea of how to save money.


----------



## Stephd31 (Jul 28, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> I Think you really need to replace all your water with the aloe. Where did you price the aloe? A gallon at walmart is only around $6



I was just looking on Google to see what's out there.  I was searching for gallon jugs, which is how I buy my water.  I found juice for $15 on eBay and $28 at Natural Healthy Concepts, and $27 at All Star Health, compared to a few dollars for a gallon of distilled water it seems a little frivolous.  Looks like I'll be taking a trip to Walmart.

My current recipe is:
40% Olive
30% Coconut
20% Palm
5% Sweet Almond (used to be Jojoba), I honestly liked jojoba more just too pricey
5% Castor


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 28, 2020)

Stephd31 said:


> I was just looking on Google to see what's out there.  I was searching for gallon jugs, which is how I buy my water.  I found juice for $15 on eBay and $28 at Natural Healthy Concepts, and $27 at All Star Health, compared to a few dollars for a gallon of distilled water it seems a little frivolous.  Looks like I'll be taking a trip to Walmart.
> 
> My current recipe is:
> 40% Olive
> ...


Walmart Aloe juice is just fine, many people here use it. As far as buying gallon size items and since you live in Ohio, I recommend soaper's Choice. You actually live near wholesale supplies plus but they have a 9-14 processing time and soaper's Choice will ship same day in stock items as long as you put your order in before noon.


----------



## Llyshanevaeh (Jul 28, 2020)

Your recipe looks good, my "normal" soap recipe is similar except instead of sweet almond I use Avocado oil. Have you tried your current recipe with just water? It might be just fine, bubbly creamy, Maybe add kaolin clay for a little extra slip at a super low price point.


----------



## GemstonePony (Jul 28, 2020)

In Minnesota, Walgreens has 1 gallon jugs of Aloe Vera Juice.  I don't remember the price off-hand, but I think it was in the $6-8 range, though the prices might be different in Ohio.


----------



## Stephd31 (Jul 28, 2020)

Llyshanevaeh said:


> Your recipe looks good, my "normal" soap recipe is similar except instead of sweet almond I use Avocado oil. Have you tried your current recipe with just water? It might be just fine, bubbly creamy, Maybe add kaolin clay for a little extra slip at a super low price point.



Hi Llyshanevaeh, 
Yeah, the recipe I posted has been my go-to for a while now.  The one before that used jojoba instead of almond, and I liked it better, but again, the price point is important to me.  I was looking for a little more oomph, which is why I was looking into AVJ.  I was motivated because I recently used soap made by someone else, and it felt silky or maybe slicker; it made me think my soap needed something more.  Not sure how to describe that.  They didn't disclose their recipe other than it was vegan, so I'm not sure what they included.  I'll look into kaolin clay too, thank you for the recommendation!

That sounds like a good deal!  I'll see if my Walgreens has anything like that.



Todd Ziegler said:


> Walmart Aloe juice is just fine, many people here use it. As far as buying gallon size items and since you live in Ohio, I recommend soaper's Choice. You actually live near wholesale supplies plus but they have a 9-14 processing time and soaper's Choice will ship same day in stock items as long as you put your order in before noon.



I love Soaper's Choice; I didn't realize they sold AVJ.  I've never looked into Aloe Vera to add to soap before and hadn't realized they sold it there.  I'll take a look at their pricing. I've always thought of aloe as sunburn and skin irritant relief, not realizing it was more versatile. 

Sometimes I hate posting in this forum because I always sound so ignorant, oh well!
I drive by Wholesale Supplies Plus occasionally but I've never gone, I know they have a store for pickup, but I think it's closed right now.  I have made the drive to Natures Garden in the past and was not disappointed.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 28, 2020)

Stephd31 said:


> I love Soaper's Choice; I didn't realize they sold AVJ.  I've never looked into Aloe Vera to add to soap before and hadn't realized they sold it there.  I'll take a look at their pricing. I've always thought of aloe as sunburn and skin irritant relief, not realizing it was more versatile.
> 
> Sometimes I hate posting in this forum because I always sound so ignorant, oh well!
> I drive by Wholesale Supplies Plus occasionally but I've never gone, I know they have a store for pickup, but I think it's closed right now.  I have made the drive to Natures Garden in the past and was not disappointed.


Soaper's Choice does not sell AVJ, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Stephd31 (Jul 28, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> Soaper's Choice does not sell AVJ, sorry for the confusion.


Oh, lol.  No worries, my fault.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 28, 2020)

Let's face it, if you are going to make good soap you are going to have to spend money. I sell and I still opt to spend money on additives such as sorbitol, sodium gluconate, EDTA, vinegar as water replacement, and I fragrance on the high end. It is what makes my soap sell. At my Walmart Aloe is $7 per gallon I do not remember what I spend for gallons of vinegar. Sometimes I use powdered milks, clays etc, you want quality it does cost.


----------



## Kiwi2:) (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi there - 

Could I suggest you could try powdered aloe vera concentrate?  The concentrate I use is 200x so the amount used is actually super tiny - I think WSP have Crafters Choice 100x powder (1/2 oz for $9.60).  Also it has a year shelf life - I always store it with a desiccant sachet though as it is inclined to clump.  I've just used some in a goat milk, aloe and honey soap and I really like the feel of it.  I always use kaolin clay too.


----------



## Hope Ann (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you considered canola for the SAO?  I know some call it a trash ingredient but it feels luxurious in the soaps I've had it in.  Silky.  I do like SAO but it's pricey.

Hope


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 29, 2020)

RBO is cheap here and I use it at 20% in my recipe.
I also go to my friends house and chop the bejeezus out of her aloe vera plant and peel it and juice it.  Then freeze it in baggies. Cost = nothin' but time. That stuff grows like a weed.


----------



## gardengeek (Jul 29, 2020)

I started out using my own aloe plants, but it was taking so much time blending and filtering that I decided to try some store-bought stuff. This is the aloe I've been using from Walmart. You can order it online. Fruit of the Earth aloe from WM

I have a great memory of how I got my first aloe plant. I had picked up my daughter and granddaughter from their house in Orlando in an old junk car I had at the time. Of course, we broke down on the way back to my house. Luckily, I was able to pull into an Olive Garden restaurant and call my mom (and AAA) to come save us. My mom arrived right about the time it started to rain so we all ran over to a canopy on Olive Garden's back door for safekeeping. As we were standing there, I noticed a bed of beautiful aloe so I took a small pup. I know, not the brightest thing to do, but what a great memory to trigger every time I look at that original pot of aloe. This the original plant, well thinned of course...


----------



## ShySoaper (Jul 29, 2020)

Stephd31 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I spent several months working on a soap formula that was low cost but still good.  For instance, I stopped using jojoba oil in my soap.  However, I still think my recipe could be improved.  I've been reading a lot about Aloe Vera Juice, and I want to experiment with it, but replacing water with aloe would make my costs soar.  Does replacing a small percentage of water with AVJ have any benefits?  If not, I think I'm barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> ...


One of my best soaps and most liked by my church members is my peppermint lime soap made with aloe Vera juice. All of my water was replaced with aloe Vera juice which I freshly blended from an Aloe Vera leaf I purchased at the store. After the cure there’s still bits of aloe in the soap but they are harmless I’m trying my next batch with some silk to enhance the feel of the soap. This is my lavender soap with AVJ which is also lovely. Can’t find the peppermint soap picture.


----------



## Stephd31 (Jul 29, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Let's face it, if you are going to make good soap you are going to have to spend money. I sell and I still opt to spend money on additives such as sorbitol, sodium gluconate, EDTA, vinegar as water replacement, and I fragrance on the high end. It is what makes my soap sell. At my Walmart Aloe is $7 per gallon I do not remember what I spend for gallons of vinegar. Sometimes I use powdered milks, clays etc, you want quality it does cost.



Very true reminder, thank you, that helps me not feel so bad about some of the supplies I already have.  I'm curious, and you don't have to answer if you don't feel inclined. Do you use the same additives in all your soaps, or do you change them up? I realize that's a loaded question because you could make soap for specific uses like face, hair, body. Let's limit my question to just body soap. Do you typically use the same recipe for all your body soaps? (except for essential oils or fragrance oils and colorants). My goal has been to have one good recipe for all my soaps, and I feel you'll be honest with me if that's unreasonable.



Hope Ann said:


> Have you considered canola for the SAO?  I know some call it a trash ingredient but it feels luxurious in the soaps I've had it in.  Silky.  I do like SAO but it's pricey.
> 
> Hope


Hi Hope,
Thanks for the recommendation!  I know some people love canola, but I've never tried it myself. I'll experiment with it and see how it goes!



KiwiMoose said:


> RBO is cheap here and I use it at 20% in my recipe.
> I also go to my friends house and chop the bejeezus out of her aloe vera plant and peel it and juice it.  Then freeze it in baggies. Cost = nothin' but time. That stuff grows like a weed.


It looks like I have a lot of testing to do, between RBO, AVJ, Canola, and Kaolin. I think I might find a better recipe soon.  Thank you for the recommendation!

I do have an aloe plant in my kitchen, but he's tiny.  I have him in a small pot; maybe I should re-pot him, so he grows some more.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jul 29, 2020)

I buy the aloe vera juice from Walmart and use it 100% in my lye solution.


----------



## Hope Ann (Jul 29, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I buy the aloe vera juice from Walmart and use it 100% in my lye solution.



I checked Kroger last night.  It's $8.

Hope


----------



## Cosmo71 (Jul 29, 2020)

I have not used AVJ at all! OMG...I must see what I am missing!


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 29, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> Soaper's Choice does not sell AVJ, sorry for the confusion.


I get my Aloe Vera juice at Walmart.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jul 29, 2020)

Make sure it is 100% juice.  this is what I buy





						Health Archives | Fruit of the Earth
					






					fote.com


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 29, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> Make sure it is 100% juice.  this is what I buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I buy the same brand!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 29, 2020)

Stephd31 said:


> Very true reminder, thank you, that helps me not feel so bad about some of the supplies I already have.  I'm curious, and you don't have to answer if you don't feel inclined. Do you use the same additives in all your soaps, or do you change them up? I realize that's a loaded question because you could make soap for specific uses like face, hair, body. Let's limit my question to just body soap. Do you typically use the same recipe for all your body soaps? (except for essential oils or fragrance oils and colorants). My goal has been to have one good recipe for all my soaps, and I feel you'll be honest with me if that's unreasonable.


My regular additives are EDTA, Sodium Gluconate, BHT in my Tallow/lard recipe, vinegar and sorbitol in all. Some get butters, milks clay, oatmeal etc.

If you happen to live where there is a Hispanic store you may be able to buy a large aloe leaf. I love Canola HO at 15% in soap and for many years used regular Canola with no problems at 15% max in my soaps. I do not go over 15% with the HO just because I do not like high Oleic soap. If I quit selling I will probably go back to regular Canola.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes, My regular additives are sugar, salt, mulberry silk, citric acid, Edta. I change up my recipe depending on the design I have planned. For example a soap needing lots of colors, needs a very slow moving recipe and I plan for this. One or two colors are planned differently. Then I would add: goats milk, coconut milk or buttermilk, along with colloidal oatmeal and various clays.


----------



## Olive Oil (Jul 30, 2020)

Stephd31 said:


> I spent several months working on a soap formula that was low cost but still good. For instance, I stopped using jojoba oil in my soap. However, I still think my recipe could be improved. I've been reading a lot about Aloe Vera Juice, and I want to experiment with it, but replacing water with aloe would make my costs soar. Does replacing a small percentage of water with AVJ have any benefits?



Stephd31, I think aloe vera definitely helps with bubbles and lather.  I grow aloe so I usually prep the leaves and freeze it in batches and use it around a third to half of the liquid.  Aloe powder also works very well to help lather.  I haven't used aloe juice but I think that would work well too.


----------



## God~Given Gifts (Jul 30, 2020)

I had tried using 100% aloe vera juice in my soaps and those particular soaps I noticed after the cure had little fine salt like crystals almost look like very fine dust. Has anyone else had this problem using aloe vera juice. I didn't do anything else different so I figured it was the AVJ.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 30, 2020)

God~Given Gifts said:


> I had tried using 100% aloe vera juice in my soaps and those particular soaps I noticed after the cure had little fine salt like crystals almost look like very fine dust. Has anyone else had this problem using aloe vera juice. I didn't do anything else different so I figured it was the AVJ.


I haven’t had this happen. When I use Aloe Vera Juice, I use as full water replacement. I use the Fruit of The Earth brand which I purchase at Walmart usually.


----------



## GemstonePony (Jul 30, 2020)

With cold process and a 2:1 liquid: lye ratio no, with hot process and a 3:1 liquid: lye ratio yes. I assume as the water is evaporating and it is leaving behind little bits of juice. You could lower your liquid: lye ratio a little or wipe off the bars with a damp cloth once they've had a chance to harden.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 30, 2020)

I have used a lot of Aloe juice and fresh Aloe gel as full water replacement with the Juice without ever having it leave any type of fine crystals. I would get that when using citric acid as a chelator. I now use EDTA and Sodium Gluconate.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 30, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I have used a lot of Aloe juice and fresh Aloe gel as full water replacement with the Juice without ever having it leave any type of fine crystals. I would get that when using citric acid as a chelator. I now use EDTA and Sodium Gluconate.


I’m perplexed also, maybe God-Given gifts used sugar or salt which precipitated out?


----------



## GemstonePony (Jul 30, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I have used a lot of Aloe juice and fresh Aloe gel as full water replacement with the Juice without ever having it leave any type of fine crystals. I would get that when using citric acid as a chelator. I now use EDTA and Sodium Gluconate.


I use sodium citrate in all my soap, so maybe I'm seeing that instead?


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 30, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> I use sodium citrate in all my soap, so maybe I'm seeing that instead?


Maybe it precipitated out of solution. That’s my only thought.


----------



## Stephd31 (Jul 31, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> My regular additives are EDTA, Sodium Gluconate, BHT in my Tallow/lard recipe, vinegar and sorbitol in all. Some get butters, milks clay, oatmeal etc.
> 
> If you happen to live where there is a Hispanic store you may be able to buy a large aloe leaf. I love Canola HO at 15% in soap and for many years used regular Canola with no problems at 15% max in my soaps. I do not go over 15% with the HO just because I do not like high Oleic soap. If I quit selling I will probably go back to regular Canola.



Thank you, I appreciate your response, and it gives me something to think about.  I need to get out of the box I've put myself in and experiment a little more.  I haven't looked at additives very much and I'm not exactly sure why.  The soap I make isn't bad, but I believe I can make it better.


----------



## MCKim (Jul 31, 2020)

This is a great question!  Thank you for asking and thank you to everyone who answered!!!


----------



## Stephd31 (Jul 31, 2020)

After looking into it a little, it almost sounds like sorbitol will do the same thing....?


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 31, 2020)

In my bars so far I’ve noticed easier lather with full AVJ than those used with only distilled water and coconut milk powder. Of course now I’m out and have to go hunt some more down. I’ve been experimenting with just sugar but those bars are still curing.


----------



## ps1cute (Aug 1, 2020)

Kiwi2:) said:


> Hi there -
> 
> Could I suggest you could try powdered aloe vera concentrate?  The concentrate I use is 200x so the amount used is actually super tiny - I think WSP have Crafters Choice 100x powder (1/2 oz for $9.60).  Also it has a year shelf life - I always store it with a desiccant sachet though as it is inclined to clump.  I've just used some in a goat milk, aloe and honey soap and I really like the feel of it.  I always use kaolin clay too.


Hi, for the 200x aloe powder,  how much would you recommend for a 2lb batch?


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 1, 2020)

ps1cute said:


> Hi, for the 200x aloe powder,  how much would you recommend for a 2lb batch?


Make a solution of aloe Vera juice and use it to replace your water.
To re-constitute 200:1 powdered aloe so that it is a single strength Aloe Liquid you need to add 0.5g of Aloe Powder to 99.5g of Water (0.5% to 99.5%).
Or 5g Powder to 995g water. I use a jewlery scale to measure this accurately. You want to use it fresh not stored for ages so making a huge amount isn’t a good idea.


----------



## atiz (Aug 1, 2020)

ps1cute said:


> Hi, for the 200x aloe powder,  how much would you recommend for a 2lb batch?


penelopejane is right, although to be honest I've never precisely measured. I usually put a ¼-½ tsp in my oils (for 2lb of oils) and stick blend it there. Or I have also done it in the lye water, makes no difference. 
You can of course measure it precisely, and it's probably better, but a little more or less really shouldn't be a problem with this one.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2020)

Stephd31 said:


> After looking into it a little, it almost sounds like sorbitol will do the same thing....?


I find Sorbitol really help with adding to lather. I use it in every batch, replacing sugar which I used for years.


----------



## God~Given Gifts (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello sorry learning how to use this I didn't realize I had replies. No I didn't use any additives no sugar no citric acid no salt. I just use lye distilled water, aloe vera juice, and my oil blend which consists o9f coconut oil, olive oil, shea butter, palm oil, and castor oil. Not in that specific order of percentage just going off the top of my head. Oh and I did hot process. High temp fluid High process.  thanks for all your input


----------



## Kiwi2:) (Aug 6, 2020)

ps1cute said:


> Hi, for the 200x aloe powder,  how much would you recommend for a 2lb batch?



Hi  there- 

So sorry I missed responding to this earlier - I work in metric but I agree with atiz in terms of volume / pound   I reserved a small amount of water and blended manuka honey powder, aloe vera powder and goat milk powder together then added it to the oils before adding the lye.  

If you're looking for other additives you could also try adding silk for skin-feel?  You use such a tiny pinch (dissolved in your lye solution)!  When I came across it as an additive it was out of stock at my suppliers - finally tracked some down with a textile firm who sold beautiful tussah silk so I got carried away and bought 2 x 3.5oz (100g) bags - it will last me forever!! 

It does add a lovely feel to the soap though and great label appeal for non-vegans - the soap on the right is my Goat Milk Aloe & Silk and the left is Goat Milk Aloe & Honey


----------



## ps1cute (Aug 6, 2020)

Kiwi2:) said:


> Hi  there-
> 
> So sorry I missed responding to this earlier - I work in metric but I agree with atiz in terms of volume / pound   I reserved a small amount of water and blended manuka honey powder, aloe vera powder and goat milk powder together then added it to the oils before adding the lye.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! These are beautiful! I use tussah also but I guess I've been using too much.  I'll use like half cotton ball size LOL I still consider myself to be a newbie so I'm still trying to perfect a recipe.


----------



## Kiwi2:) (Aug 6, 2020)

ps1cute said:


> Oh wow! These are beautiful! I use tussah also but I guess I've been using too much.  I'll use like half cotton ball size LOL I still consider myself to be a newbie so I'm still trying to perfect a recipe.



 Thank you!  I consider myself to be a newbie too   So much to learn...notice my fail at a pencil line in the honey soap haha - btw I think that it doesn't matter if you use more rather than less in terms of the size of the "pinch" as long as it dissolves you're all good


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 7, 2020)

ps1cute said:


> Oh wow! These are beautiful! I use tussah also but I guess I've been using too much.  I'll use like half cotton ball size LOL I still consider myself to be a newbie so I'm still trying to perfect a recipe.


I use a cotton ball size or maybe  just a bit smaller in all my batches except my vegan.  I purchased 4 ounces 8-9 years ago and still using it.


----------



## dotgiorgio (Aug 19, 2020)

*Aloe Vera Juice/Lye EXPLOSION*

Yesterday I decided to try using Aloe Vera juice instead of water as I read about here.  I prepared all my equipment then went out to the garage to mix the lye solution.  I put the lye in the juice and it started bubbling and turned pink, then it turned a deep red and started spraying everywhere within 3 feet.  To make matters worse, for the first time ever I forgot to put gloves on! Stupid!!  Both of my hands got covered.  I quickly ran to the kitchen and yelled for my husband.  He came & helped me get ice water to put my hands in.  After the first excitement my husband prepared a dish pan of ice water & I sat in my recliner and dipped my hands every few seconds.  I stayed there, adding more ice about once every half hour, until about 5 AM when I could finally leave my hands out.

I have no idea why it exploded.  Any suggestions?

On a side note: when this first happened the ice water was not bringing much relief so I poured vinegar on them and it was a little soothing.  I have read both the pros & cons about vinegar, but at the time I thought it couldn’t get any worse, so I tried it.

Today my hands are barely hot but the skin on a couple fingers seems to be hard & numb.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2020)

@dotgiorgio First let me say that *the correct treatment for a lye burn is to flush it under RUNNING COLD WATER for 15 minutes.* You need the flushing action to wash away the lye. If you keep dipping your hands into the same container, that container now holds all the lye that was on your hands. This is why it took so long to feel better - you kept exposing your skin to the lye, rather than washing it away.

Also, *vinegar DOES make lye burns worse*. It is more acidic than water, so its reaction with lye is much hotter. This makes your burns worse. Thus, please do not use or recommend using vinegar for lye exposure. It could mean the difference between temporary discomfort and permanent disfigurement, or even blindness if it gets into your eye.

Now, to the reason that your lye probably exploded. Unlike water, AVJ contains sugar. Did you dump all of the lye into it quickly, or all at once? If so. the sugars heat up the solution very quickly and will explode. If you added additional sugar or honey to your water, the reaction will be even worse.

You should always add the lye very slowly to any solution that contains any form of sugar, or is very acidic (lemon juice, vinegar, etc.). I learned this the hard way in a very similar incident of my own.

In any event, I'm so sorry that this happened to you. It only takes one time of something like that, for us to realize why we need PPE. Just last week, I took off my gloves and then saw the towels I'd used to wipe out my soap bowls. I grabbed them with my bare hands and took them over to the laundry area. Conscious that I was gloveless, I immediately washed my hands. About 15 minutes later, my forearm started itching, then burning, then breaking out in big red welts. It took a bit to realize that the towels had rested on my forearm as I took them maybe 15 steps across the room - and I'd only washed my hands, not my forearms! Fortunately, a good flush with cold running water soothed it quickly. What a good reminder to pay attention to what I'm doing!


----------



## GemstonePony (Aug 19, 2020)

@dotgiorgio everything @AliOop said. That's unfortunate and scary, but I'm concerned your hands may be worse off than they appear. The point of running water is dilution, so while cold is good, running is more important. Dipping your hands in water is not the protocol because it doesn't dilute the lye off your hands as quickly. The chemical reaction with vinegar might have felt better, but the vinegar would have done more damage than running water. Cold is specified, but ice water is not recommended since it can give you frostbite, which is a form of temperature burn that causes permanent nerve and tissue damage (numbness and hardness are symptoms). I can't see what country you're in, but I would get to a medical facility for both the chemical burns and potential frostbite if your hands get any worse or don't improve in the next few days.
For me, Aloe Vera Juice all by itself has always turned slightly brown in the presence of lye, not pink or red, so I'm wondering if there's sugar or something added to the juice you have?


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 19, 2020)

Sometimes CVS has it on sale cheaper than Wal-Mart. I do a full water replacement.


----------



## dotgiorgio (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks for your concern and good advice.
Actually, I did start with cold running water.  However, I live in Phoenix, AZ and the only cool water is what is in the pipes under the house.  After that, it gets too warm to keep burned hands under.  I changed the water that I was soaking my hands in every hour.
 I just now ran a sink of cold tap water & checked the temp.  It was 94 degrees.  That’s not hot, but as I said, it is too warm to keep burned hands under.
My hands are fine today.  They just still don’t like getting near anything warm.  I have had unusually good luck in the past and now again.  (I have a guardian Angel) I know it could have been worse.

Thanks again!


----------



## GemstonePony (Aug 20, 2020)

dotgiorgio said:


> Thanks for your concern and good advice.
> Actually, I did start with cold running water.  However, I live in Phoenix, AZ and the only cool water is what is in the pipes under the house.  After that, it gets too warm to keep burned hands under.  I changed the water that I was soaking my hands in every hour.
> I just now ran a sink of cold tap water & checked the temp.  It was 94 degrees.  That’s not hot, but as I said, it is too warm to keep burned hands under.
> My hands are fine today.  They just still don’t like getting near anything warm.  I have had unusually good luck in the past and now again.  (I have a guardian Angel) I know it could have been worse.
> ...


I'm so glad to hear your hands are improving! Thank you for explaining about the 94° tap water, not having access to cool running water changes things a bit. A few of my family members work in hospitals, so I occasionally hear horror stories. I'm relieved that it sounds like you'll be ok!


----------



## Stephd31 (Aug 21, 2020)

dotgiorgio said:


> *Aloe Vera Juice/Lye EXPLOSION*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to try using Aloe Vera juice instead of water as I read about here.  I prepared all my equipment then went out to the garage to mix the lye solution.  I put the lye in the juice and it started bubbling and turned pink, then it turned a deep red and started spraying everywhere within 3 feet.  To make matters worse, for the first time ever I forgot to put gloves on! Stupid!!  Both of my hands got covered.  I quickly ran to the kitchen and yelled for my husband.  He came & helped me get ice water to put my hands in.  After the first excitement my husband prepared a dish pan of ice water & I sat in my recliner and dipped my hands every few seconds.  I stayed there, adding more ice about once every half hour, until about 5 AM when I could finally leave my hands out.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting about your experience! I hope your hands are ok and you're feeling better. I'm planning to use AVJ for the first time on Monday, and I really appreciated your post. Not happy it happened to you, but happy I can use your experience to be a little more cautious than usual.


----------



## dotgiorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm glad to hear that my experience may help someone else. I didn't know that I was supposed to pour it in slowly. I am going to do it again after my full face shield arrives.
Good luck to you!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 22, 2020)

It is so much safer to mix lye in the kitchen sink. Glad you are okay.


----------



## Louis mercy (Feb 10, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> RBO is cheap here and I use it at 20% in my recipe.
> I also go to my friends house and chop the bejeezus out of her aloe vera plant and peel it and juice it.  Then freeze it in baggies. Cost = nothin' but time. That stuff grows like a weed.


Mind I ask what you use to keep your soil fertile for plant to flourish.
Sending love and light


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 10, 2021)

Louis mercy said:


> Mind I ask what you use to keep your soil fertile for plant to flourish.
> Sending love and light


I think it is climate dependent.  I have a plant currently in a pot that I filled with potting mix.  In my previous house I just plonked cuttings ( with stalk) straight into the garden which had no fancy soil/fertiliser etc in it.  Both were cuttings off my friend's plant which is as tall as me and grows like a weed. Both took about a month of looking sad after the replanting before they perked up again.  We do get frosts here in the winter but only a few but the rest of the year it seems warm enough for the plant to like it.  I think once the plants are old/big enough that a frost is not enough to scare it off, however I would be wary of planting cuttings in the winter because i don't think they would take hold.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 10, 2021)

My humble $.02. I do use AVJ every other batch of soap. I don’t mind investing in ingredients to make my soap better but I also really like maximizing my profits. The question for me comes down to how much added value does an additive offer my soap vs. the cost of that additive? To boost lather, I’ve experimented with honey, sorbitol. powdered sugar, AVJ, granulated sugar, rice flour, and fruit juices. That’s outside of using beer, wind, goats milk, etc. I’m thinking more of one-the-fly additives. 

I also roughly determine how much it costs/batch to include that additive vs. the noticeable benefit to the soap. If using powdered sugar and sorbitol offers the same qualities in my soap, I would rather maximize my profits by using powdered sugar, which is a lot less expensive and easier (for me) to source. If using rice water (rice that I’ve soaked and then blended, using both the liquid and starch that collects on the bot of my container) is less expensive to use than powdered sugar and both add the same quality, I go with the rice water.

This is the same reason I love to soap with lard. It makes an exceptional bar of soap, it is inexpensive, and I can easily source it. I’d rather spend $$ on good FOs and more expensive butters and fats that I cannot easily source (specifically, rice bran oil).


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 10, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> That’s outside of using beer, wind, goats milk, etc
> ....butters and fats that I cannot easily source (specifically, rice bran oil).


LOL - how's that wind working out in your soap?   Providing lots of extra bubbles?

And RBO is my cheapest oil of the lot!  It's amazing how different parts of the world all have different prices on things.  Look at all the people in tropical climates who can get cocoa butter etc so cheaply!

Aside from that - such a very good point Phoenix.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 10, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - how's that wind working out in your soap?   Providing lots of extra bubbles?
> 
> And RBO is my cheapest oil of the lot!  It's amazing how different parts of the world all have different prices on things.  Look at all the people in tropical climates who can get cocoa butter etc so cheaply!
> 
> Aside from that - such a very good point Phoenix.


  *wind*  I do not break wind on my soap, for the record. 

You’re right, actually! RBO is inexpensive. I bought 35 pounds @ $59.00 from Soapers Choice just a few days ago. But I get killed on the shipping. I need to add that caveat to my point in regards to RBO. 

I actually decided to no longer soap with hemp seed oil for exactly the reason above. It’s expensive and the cost outweighs the benefit. HO sunflower oil is a great substitute and is readily available at a good price.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 12, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> *wind*  I do not break wind on my soap, for the record.
> 
> You’re right, actually! RBO is inexpensive. I bought 35 pounds @ $59.00 from Soapers Choice just a few days ago. But I get killed on the shipping. I need to add that caveat to my point in regards to RBO.
> 
> I actually decided to no longer soap with hemp seed oil for exactly the reason above. It’s expensive and the cost outweighs the benefit. HO sunflower oil is a great substitute and is readily available at a good price.


It works out about the same here $US57 for the same amount.  But I just buy it 1 ltr at a time from the supermarket.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 12, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My humble $.02. I do use AVJ every other batch of soap. I don’t mind investing in ingredients to make my soap better but I also really like maximizing my profits. The question for me comes down to how much added value does an additive offer my soap vs. the cost of that additive? To boost lather, I’ve experimented with honey, sorbitol. powdered sugar, AVJ, granulated sugar, rice flour, and fruit juices. That’s outside of using beer, wind, goats milk, etc. I’m thinking more of one-the-fly additives.
> 
> I also roughly determine how much it costs/batch to include that additive vs. the noticeable benefit to the soap. If using powdered sugar and sorbitol offers the same qualities in my soap, I would rather maximize my profits by using powdered sugar, which is a lot less expensive and easier (for me) to source. If using rice water (rice that I’ve soaked and then blended, using both the liquid and starch that collects on the bot of my container) is less expensive to use than powdered sugar and both add the same quality, I go with the rice water.
> 
> This is the same reason I love to soap with lard. It makes an exceptional bar of soap, it is inexpensive, and I can easily source it. I’d rather spend $$ on good FOs and more expensive butters and fats that I cannot easily source (specifically, rice bran oil).


What you might be forgetting is the very fickle “label appeal”.
This phenomenon is a very regional.  With so many very vocal lardites on this forum I assume lard is very popular in handmade soap in the US but it is a very different situation in Australia.  So you have to really know your market.
There is no evidence that goats milk adds anything to soap but everyone wants it. I’ve just started to produce one despite the lack of evidence and it is my new best seller. Go figure.
Honey will sell while sugar will not.
Aloe sells.
If I was selling in Byron Bay (hippy dippy area) I would sell a soap with hemp oil despite the fact that it causes DOS because they'd pay and extra $1 to buy it and it would sell like hot cakes! 
Olive oil will sell while lard will not (in Australia anyway).
Tallow is what most commercial soaps are made from here so most people in Australia who buy handmade soap want to avoid that too.
Shea butter and cocoa butter both have fabulous label appeal and both are really expensive.
Oat milk has great label appeal while rice milk does not.
Ricebran oil is $36 US for 35 pounds. So it is one of our cheapest oils. No label appeal, unfortunately.
Anything with "soy" on the label will not sell here.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 12, 2021)

Louis mercy said:


> Mind I ask what you use to keep your soil fertile for plant to flourish.
> Sending love and light


Aloe plants thrive in really crappy, very aerated soil.  Sand, perlite or even gravel. Anything that allows water to flow through it readily.  It's the type of plant that thrives on neglect.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 12, 2021)

penelopejane said:


> What you might be forgetting is the very fickle “label appeal”.
> This phenomenon is a very regional.  With so many very vocal lardites on this forum I assume lard is very popular in handmade soap in the US but it is a very different situation in Australia.  So you have to really know your market.
> There is no evidence that goats milk adds anything to soap but everyone wants it. I’ve just started to produce one despite the lack of evidence and it is my new best seller. Go figure.
> Honey will sell while sugar will not.
> ...


So interesting to hear about the different regional differences in label appeal.

Definitely lard and tallow will not sell well in some areas in the US, where vegan soaps are in high demand.

However, in other regions of the US (or sometimes in the same area as the vegans), folks believe in "buying local," following "primal" ways, and using  "nose to tail." These folks are gaga over locally-produced, home-rendered lard and tallow. Others just like the nice soap that results from those ingredients, and don't give a hoot about them. They are all about the smells and the colors.

Goat milk is huge here, as are colloidal oats. Despite the admitted lack of scientific evidence, my high-lard GM-colloidal oat soap is the only soap I've ever in my life been able to use on my face without causing breakouts or severe peeling. So I'd add, just because there are no studies to prove something, doesn't necessarily mean that it is all hype. 

Vinegar and AVJ both add a je-ne-sais-quoi to my soap; better, softer lather somehow. But AVJ has way more label appeal, for sure!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 12, 2021)

AliOop said:


> So interesting to hear about the different regional differences in label appeal.
> 
> However, in other regions of the US (or sometimes in the same area as the vegans), folks believe in "buying local," following "primal" ways, and using  "nose to tail." These folks are gaga over locally-produced, home-rendered lard and tallow. Others just like the nice soap that results from those ingredients, and don't give a hoot about them. They are all about the smells and the colors.
> 
> ...


We do have some "nose to tail" restaurants but that hasn't extended to handmade soap as far as I know here.  (But who knows?  Maybe in Byron Bay!)

Very interesting to hear about GM and colloidal oat soap and your skin.  I am sure a lot of people get benefits from various additives and that is why they sell.  I know I am allergic to ingredients that don't effect anyone else!  

My boys don't like vinegar in soap - they don't like the "plasticy" feel it gives it.  That is a totally unscientific small scale opinion poll!
I use Aloe in one soap which is very popular but I don't know why it is popular.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 12, 2021)

So interesting! I bet different oils react differently with the vinegar to create different "feels." All I know is that if I tell people there is vinegar in the soap, their noses wrinkle up. If I don't tell them, they love the soap.

Obviously folks' opinions are way more affected by labels then one would like to think, eh?


----------



## Melysg25 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hope Ann said:


> Have you considered canola for the SAO?  I know some call it a trash ingredient but it feels luxurious in the soaps I've had it in.  Silky.  I do like SAO but it's pricey.
> 
> Hope


I second that! Canola oil, IMO, is wonderful in soap. I always add it to my recipes now.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 12, 2021)

penelopejane said:


> Aloe plants thrive in really crappy, very aerated soil.  Sand, perlite or even gravel. Anything that allows water to flow through it readily.  It's the type of plant that thrives on neglect.


That's all it gets 'round here!


----------



## SoapLover1 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi! I just learned that Aloe Vera Leaves have Cancer Causing Agents and must be filtered through a Charcoal Filter! Has anyone else heard of this? 

Aloe Vera, Non-decolorized Whole Leaf Extract

Non-decolorized whole leaf extract of Aloe vera is on the Proposition 65 list because it can cause cancer.  Exposure to this substance may increase the risk of cancer.
Proposition 65 requires businesses to determine if they must provide a warning about significant exposure to listed chemicals.
What is non-decolorized whole leaf extract of Aloe vera?
Aloe vera (Aloe barbadensis Miller) is a succulent plant used in some personal care products and home remedies, and to flavor some foods and beverages.
Proposition 65 lists a specific type of Aloe vera extract: non-decolorized whole leaf extract.
This extract from the plant’s leaves is not filtered to remove cancer-causing chemicals naturally found in the Aloe vera plant.
Most consumer products with Aloe vera do not contain this type of extract, and are not known to pose a cancer risk.  They contain decolorized whole leaf Aloe vera extract.  This extract is filtered to remove cancer-causing chemicals, and is not on the Proposition 65 list.
How does exposure to non-decolorized whole leaf extract of Aloe vera occur?
Exposure can take place by consuming products with non-decolorized whole leaf extract of Aloe vera or applying them to the skin.
A few consumer products contain this non-decolorized extract, though product labels do not always make this clear.
Home remedies with Aloe vera may pose a cancer hazard if the liquid extracted from the leaves is not properly processed to remove the cancer-causing chemicals.
During pregnancy, some chemicals of concern in non-decolorized whole leaf extract of Aloe vera can pass from mother to baby.
How can I reduce my exposure to non-decolorized whole leaf extract of Aloe vera?
If you are using Aloe vera products that contain whole leaf extract, check the label or check with the manufacturer to be sure that the extract has been decolorized.
If you are using whole Aloe vera leaves to make your own home remedies, take steps to remove the plant’s harmful chemicals, such as filtering the Aloe vera extract through an activated charcoal filter.


			https://www.p65warnings.ca.gov/fact-sheets/aloe-vera-non-decolorized-whole-leaf-extract


----------

